# what are you planting this spring?



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

So just curious about a few things. as last season was our first year having a garden and we got all our baby plants in a little late however we had a great yield much more then we expected (we didn't expect much). so when does everyone start their planting and what do you plant? this year we will be adding another box to the garden.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Good post

I have 4 acres of pasture tilled up and will put in clover in the spring. Clover is the basic first tier crop to plant on fresh soil as it grows well, fixes nitrogen into the soil and if you plow it under when it really gets growing it provides great "green manure" to the soil. 

The basics of pasture health can easily apply to a garden box, IMO put in clover and when it really gets going, just spoon it under and really supercharge your plot for the next year. Usually the next year is in a starch crop like corn but with your super charged nitrogen laden soil you could plant Obama promises and probably get a decent crop where nothing has grown before!

haha

hahahahahah
hahahahahhahaha I crack myself up sometimes!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Here in our part of Michigan, lingering frost is a huge concern, I would have to look on the calendar, but this past year we had light frost on June 5th. Normally you don't plant any thing that is intolerant of frost until May 20th.

Something that is super interesting to us here is that our Kale is still growing in are garden quite nicely last week, I have not looked this week.

In the spring Alaskan sweat snap pees can be planted early April time frame and will produce in 53 days.

We will start plants in flats put them in the sun in the morning and move them back in the garage and shut the door when the cold comes.

Of course Corn and soy beens for row crops for us planting of these starts in mid early May weather dependent.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Tomatoes, squash, beans, cucumbers, peppers. In a small patch.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably plant the same ole, same ole: Tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers....ect. I have another patch, this year. I am doing green beans there, they grow really well here, we all love them and easy to preserve. This year I'm trying something different, after a couple yields of green beans, I'm plowing them under and planting a fresh batch, see how that works out.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Carrots, green beans, snap peas, potatoes, sweet potatoes, 5 different kinds of tomatoes, broccoli, spices!!!
Yum!!!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It will be tomatoes , green peppers , yellow banana peppers , and I am going to try a bed of peanuts .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Tomatoes, peppers, spices and onions. I wont plant till late February or early March. Given the fact that I usually kill fake plants we shall see if I yield anything worth eating.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Tomatoes every year, golden jubilee, marglobe improved and roma. Blue lake pole beans, good yield and stringless. Leaf lettuce and green onions. No cucumbers this year, made enough pickles to last the rest of my life. No cantaloupe, only got a couple that didn't rot and they take a lot of space. All of these plants will be from seeds I saved last year. I always start my plants indoors way too early. By the time of the last frost, the tomato plants usually have tomatoes already on them when I pass them out to my neighbors.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I will probably try my hand at tomatoes again.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I already planted garlic, green onions, corn salad, spinach, radishes, and still picking carrots, potatoes, beets, cabbage and brussel sprouts and onions out of the garden from last planting. Gardening is not just a spring and summer thing. If you plan to learn to garden thinking you may someday depend on it for your main food source then you will need to adjust your thinking. 
Yes some things just don't grow without heat like tomatoes. but a lot of crops will grow all year long, although slower when it's cold. any type of root crop will continue to grow in the cold and most of the cabbage family does even better when it is started in mid summer and allowed to stay in the garden through the winter. brussel sprouts for one I would never pick until it has dropped to freezing because they just don't taste as good. 
At the end of fall when temps start dropping just give your crops a nice blanket of compost or leaves or straw and they will be fine until you need them. 
I usually start my tomatoes in January or February depending on how cold it is in the green house. I don't use electric heat sources so things don't germinate until it stays warm enough. I have built raised beds in my greenhouse to allow for an extended grow season so about every 3 or 4 weeks I will sprinkle more salad green seeds in the lettuce bed and always have available. I have spinach that never dies. I just keep plucking off what I need and it the bush keeps growing. 
your garden should also include permanent plants such as fruit and nut trees and bushes, rhubarb, berries, figs, artichokes, Jerusalem artichokes, and asparagus


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Aside from the usual veggies I am going to try and start a perennial herb garden. A mixture of cooking and medicinal herbs that come back every year. When the time comes I'll prolly make a thread about it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This year will likely be Corn and wheat. With a possibility of switching the wheat to soy beans markets will make that call. The garden will be smaller this year ,time issues. Squash, potatoes. tomato's, peas.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

All great idea's I was looking to maybe add or subtract from my last years line up. tomato's, various bell peppers, strawberries, and herbs. last year was one 8x4 box looking to ad an identical box and then a 4x4 for herbs. I learned I need multiple tomato plants to increase my yield as well to keep as back up since I had a plant or two break last year. how does everyone tie their tomato's up from falling over? I have the metal stands with the circles those helped until my beef steaks got huge they actually bent the stands. they barely kept my peppers from falling over. hoping to get more Tomatos more peppers in the ground a 4x4 box for my herbs that leaves me with an entire 8x4 box available.... decisions decisions.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

bees and onions
if I could only get my coconuts to grow in the cold life would be good.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

I live in the desert, so my planting season is kind of reversed (plant things all year long until summer, and then most things get baked to a crisp). I plant pretty much everything imaginable. Good thing about the desert that some folks don't realize: lots of sun means that if you water it, it will turn green and grow like crazy. That goes for pretty much everything. Sometimes I manage to grow a few tomatoes the size of grapefruits.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many of the garden product do not need replanting, Blueberries, Raspberries, Blackberries ,Strawberries, Asparagus, Apples . The Herbs will come right back as soon as Spring arrives. Last year we add more Strawberries to replace an aging bed. The Asparagus bed has been going for over 30 years, reseeding it's self and adding a few new sets now and then to mix it up.
I am a big fan of things you do not have to replant each year.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Basil, Stevia and Various Mints in my herb garden. I may add some Oregano this year.

Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Peas, Squash, Various Peppers, Corn, Beets, Sweet Potatoes, Okra. 

Maybe we'll try some melon plants again but for some reason we just can't seem to get our melon crop from splitting then rotting. Too much rain, then too much sun? 

Lemon trees are in the basement for the winter but are doing well. They smell so good. Apple trees have yet to produce but they are looking pretty.

Good luck all...may the rains come when you need them,, and the sun shine bright.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got two smallish terra cotta planters full of garlic Following good tips from Auntie. One planted late last summer and other one on the first of Oct. Looking pretty good. The one planted in Oct looks much more vigorous than the one planted earlier. I have been making some feeble efforts to protect it from the frost.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I want to plant more pineapples.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm planting weed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow..what a fortunate young man. When do the free evaluation samples get mailed out?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Oops......weeds, with an S. I'll be growing.Weeeeeeeeddddddz.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I hear you can make a lot of money selling weeds.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..gotcha. As grand pappy used to be fond of saying.."Loose lips sink ships."


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I'm planting weed.


Hopefully not on any innocent folks that you pull over...

I kid, I kid! Couldn't resist. You left yourself wide open for that one!

Now back to your regularly scheduled gardening thread.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Reminds me of a story my dearly deceased old Daddy told of one time he was getting a frisk from a nice cop. The cop had him assuming the position against a wall and was carefully leaned over checking out the cuff off his pants. Daddy supposedly told the ossifer..."If you pull a marijuana cigarette out of there I am going to kick you in the teeth." Dont guess he found anything..lol.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Oops......weeds, with an S. I'll be growing.Weeeeeeeeddddddz.


Actually WEED grows like a weed in many climates. around here it has become a common summer crop. I see many people growing on the outskirt of their gardens without much effort. as an alternative pain reliever this could possibly be a good crop to grow. I do not think getting high is smart and can lead to a lot of stupidity, but I have seen really good results as a topical pain reliever.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Good one Arklatex. Had to laugh alot. Never have and never will. On another note there is a good chance that I will be planting Sun Hemp this year. Hemp was legalized last year to grow here and deer evidently love the stuff.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Oops......weeds, with an S. I'll be growing.Weeeeeeeeddddddz.


 You already know this but. Many plants we call weeds are eatable many are not only good but good for you. We started figuring that out some years back. Plants we spent a life time trying to wipe out, were a free dinner.
No TCH hemp has grown wild here forever left over from war years where it was used for rope and other need products.


----------



## Ikean (Jan 4, 2016)

Radishes, corn. Tomatoes, beets, herbs, and possibly trying potatoes. Also elderberries .


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

We're gonna try Ghost Peppers again.
Last year it was too wet and cool ( in my area ) to get them to ripen.
Everything else turned out fine, tomatoes didnt do as well as usual.
But illtake that every year if the mild temps hang around.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Swiss Chard, Spinach, Lettuce, Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Radishes, Onions, broccoli, carrots, potatoes, and a few others.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

coconutz and bamboo


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I garden in raised beds built from cinder bricks stacked two high. On the first of Feb I will start planting some of the first seeds of the season in small terracotta pots and plastic see thru totes and gearing up for the up coming season that starts here about mid march typically.

*For eating....
*
Red Currant Tomatoes
San Marizano Tomatoes
Zucchini
Bell Pepper
Green Beans
Honey Dew Melons
Egg Plant
Jalapeno Peppers
Sugar Baby Watermelon

*For increasing my seed supplies...
*
Hopi Corn

*For the wildlife...
*
Several new fruit trees
Honey Suckle
Clover
Thornless Black Berries
Sun Flowers

*Right now...*

I have got Broccoli and Snow Peas out the Ying Yang!!!


----------

